# new to AD: messenger and cars?



## tylermore (Jun 23, 2011)

I lived in Dubai for 11 years, took 3 years off and now coming back with a job. But to AD. My questions are these:
1. Yahoo messenger still working/unblocked? 
2. best place in AD to buy used cars? Gulf News? 
3. anyone using Road Warrior (VPN) successfully?

Thanks!
Tyler


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^welcome back...

1. yahoo messenger works no issues...skype on the other hand is blocked but if you have it installed already you can use it....(i know u ddnt ask but I thought i would throw it out there)

2. Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com 

3. I cannot comment on this but good luck though...


----------

